# Help! Is my Cochin egg bound? or just crazy?



## GrammyJean (Aug 29, 2012)

My golden cochin (approx. 2 years old) has been sitting in nesting box for several days, with no eggs under her. I thought she was broody, and put a few eggs under her, and she moved to another (empty) box. 
When I open the door, she fluffs feathers, but doesn't growl or peck at me like other broody hens have done.... but she IS the most friendly in my flock and actually likes to be petted.

I'm worried about her... tried to examine her vent, and does appear a bit swollen, but I don't know wht to do from there.... maybe put a little vaseline and see if that helps??

Please help me, she's one of my favorites! Her name is Frenchy ... we used to call her Hussy because she would come up to you and squat to be petted. LOL

I've never seen an egg bound hen, but am wondering if she is... and how to help her

Thanks for any immediate help... I should have asked sooner!
GrammyJean


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not all are vicious when broody. I would pull her off and put her out in the open to see what she does. If she does normal chicken stuff for a while then returns to the nest then odds are she's broody.


----------



## GrammyJean (Aug 29, 2012)

*How can I tell if she's egg bound?*

How can I tell whether she's egg bound or not? Can you feel an egg that won't come out? Where to feel for it? below the vent?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

GrammyJean said:


> How can I tell whether she's egg bound or not? Can you feel an egg that won't come out? Where to feel for it? below the vent?


you can put on a glove, add lube, & "go in"

i have done it

neither me or the hens liked it all that well but it needed to be done

mine wasn't bound up but that is how you check

_may the force be with you _


----------



## GrammyJean (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh, poor thing... but great advice... I'm afraid she'll die... it's been several days and I haven't seen her leave that nest box...
I do have some surgical gloves... but... maybe I'll wait another day.... she's such a sweetheart and not afraid of anyone... don't want to give her trauma unnecessarily... but if I must... I can do it... not squeamish at all. LOL
Thanks


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

GrammyJean said:


> Oh, poor thing... but great advice... I'm afraid she'll die... it's been several days and I haven't seen her leave that nest box...
> I do have some surgical gloves... but... maybe I'll wait another day.... she's such a sweetheart and not afraid of anyone... don't want to give her trauma unnecessarily... but if I must... I can do it... not squeamish at all. LOL
> Thanks


she passes eggs out that vent

so you finger is much smaller (just go easy)

i did feel like i should go buy a pack of smokes when finished

so i could share 1 with the hen


----------



## DrakeDavis (Nov 25, 2013)

Not to make light of the situation...but Piglet that was funny! 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Is her abdomen swollen at all? 
I've dog the finger swipe on a few hens. It's not too traumatic for them. They definitely feel violated but it passes quickly. They still run for the dinner bell that evening.

You most certainly want a smoke afterwards! And a little wine... Lol


----------



## GrammyJean (Aug 29, 2012)

*eggbound cochin?*

I tried inserting a gloved and lubricated finger into her vent yesterday late afternoon, but was afraid to go past the 2nd joint of my index finger... I didn't feel anything.

I'm afraid I don't know if her abdomen is swollen or not.... she's heavily feathered, and I just haven't paid much attention to abdomen size...

I'm going to try sitting her in a bucket of warm water this afternoon, to see if that helps. Seems like it would help me if I had same problem... /shrug.

Just how far should I insert that gloved finger? ...and do I angle up or down? or just go straight in?

She didn't like it, but didn't seem traumatized.... just walked around the yard about 5 mins and ate... then right back to the nest box. I put a couple eggs in her nest box this morning, to see if she stays on them, or moves to an empty box again....

Thx for all the help... great community we have here. (hugs)
Grammy


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

GrammyJean said:


> I tried inserting a gloved and lubricated finger into her vent yesterday late afternoon, but was afraid to go past the 2nd joint of my index finger... I didn't feel anything.
> 
> I'm afraid I don't know if her abdomen is swollen or not.... she's heavily feathered, and I just haven't paid much attention to abdomen size...
> 
> ...


i think i went all of the way up

or at least as far as i could

but i did go easy

slow is better than fast


----------



## GrammyJean (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the help, folks. Frenchy is behaving more typically 'broody' now... and some of the other chickens are crowding into her 'box' and laying eggs for her to sit on. LOL She has stopped moving to empty nests, and is now sitting on 8 eggs.... I'm going to remove a few of them and put a couple of my Blue eggs from the Cream Legbar hen.

Thanks again.
Grammy Jean


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mark the eggs she's starting with so you know which ones to remove.


----------

